# ניסוח שאלות



## cfu507

הי, בבקשה אמרו לי כיצד היתם שואלים באנגלית:

1. כמה זמן עליך להמתין בתור בבנק?
2. עוד כמה זמן יהיה תורך?
3. כמה זמן להערכתך אתה ממתין בתור?
4. איפה להניח את הארגז?
5. עד איפה (עד לאן) עלינו להמשיך ללכת על מנת שנמצא את המטמון?
6. עד מתי את מתכוונת להישאר כאן?

יהיו עוד בהמשך, תודה​


----------



## Nunty

cfu507 said:


> הי, בבקשה אמרו לי כיצד היתם שואלים באנגלית:
> 
> 1. כמה זמן עליך להמתין בתור בבנק?
> 2. עוד כמה זמן יהיה תורך?
> 3. כמה זמן להערכתך אתה ממתין בתור?
> 4. איפה להניח את הארגז?
> 5. עד איפה (עד לאן) עלינו להמשיך ללכת על מנת שנמצא את המטמון?
> 6. עד מתי את מתכוונת להישאר כאן?
> 
> יהיו עוד בהמשך, תודה​


1. How long do you have to wait on line at the bank?
2. How much longer until it's your turn?
3. How much longer do you think you'll have to wait in line?
4. Where should I put the crate/box?
5. How much farther do we have to go/to walk until we find the treasure?
6. How much longer [_or_ How long] do you plan on continuing like this?

My translations are in AE.


----------



## Tararam

יש לי כמה דברים לתקן בתרגום של Nun (מקווה שזה בסדר):
במשפט הראשון - אומרים in line ולא on line.
במשפט השלישי - השאלה המקורית הייתה כמה זמן אתה ממתין בתור, לכן התרגום צריך להיות "How long do you think you are waiting in line?
במשפט האחרון - השאלה הייתה עד מתי את מתכוונת להישאר כאן, לכן התרגום יהיה:"How much longer do you intend to stay here?"

דעתי שלי.
​


----------



## Nunty

תודה. נכון שהתרגומים שלי היו חופשיים ובשפה המדוברת. 
לגבי השאלה הראשונה לא ידוע לי על הבדל מהותי בין on line לבין in line בהקשר הזה. לגי השאלה השלישית, ועם כל הכבוד הראוי, התרגום שלך מילולי אבל לא אומרים את זה כך באנגלית. לגבי החמישית, כן. כתבתי בחפזון ולא דייקתי. מסכימה איתך. 



For the third question , the translation depends on what the speaker means. It could be "How much longer do you think you'll have to wait on line?" but it could also be "How long do you think you've been waiting on line?"​


----------



## cfu507

Thanks.
Nun-Translator, could you say on-line in the 3rd question too?


----------



## Nunty

Yes, but with no hyphen.

"In line" might have a slightly more physical sense, but I use them interchangeably. Please be aware that I lived in the US (not the UK) while I was a teenager and young adult. Usage may have changed and my choice of words might be in an adolescent register (but I think the latter unlikely).


----------



## cfu507

Nun-Translator said:


> 3. How much longer do you think you'll have to wait in line?


 
Hi, I have two questions regarding your suggestion:

1. Would it be correct if I asked your quesion in this way: how much time do you think you'll have to wait in line?

2. אני לא חושבת שזה תואם לשאלה המקורית ששאלתי. שאלתי בלשון עבר והניסוח באנגלית הוא בלשון עתיד. האם כך שואלים גם בלשון עבר?​


----------



## Nunty

1. yes.
2. איזה משפט? אני מבולבלת כבר.]​


----------



## cfu507

Nun-Translator said:


> 1. yes.
> 
> 2. איזה משפט? אני מבולבלת כבר.]​



הי, המשפט ששמתי בציטוט בפוסט 7, שזה בעצם שאלה 3 שניסחתי בפוסט הראשון שלי


----------



## Tamar

Cfu,

בשאלה 3: האם התכוונת לשאול: כמה זמן אתה כבר ממתין בתור? 
אם כך, אז 
How long have you been waiting in line?


----------



## cfu507

Tamar said:


> Cfu,
> 
> בשאלה 3: האם התכוונת לשאול: כמה זמן אתה כבר ממתין בתור?
> אם כך, אז
> How long have you been waiting in line?


 
כן, תודה


----------



## Tararam

on line - כמעט ולא שומעים את הצירוף הזה, אם אני לא טועה הוא קיים רק בכמה מדינות בארה"ב כחלק מהז'רגון.
in line הוא המונח הרשמי
(on-line קיבל משמעות של להיות באינטרנט כמו אונליין בעברית)

לגביי השאלה השלישית, אמממ כן התרגום שלי היה מילולי כי השאלה עצמה קצת לא ברורה, גם בעברית אתה לא תשאל מישהו כזה דבר לעיתים קרובות.

התרגום של 
How long have you been waiting הוא מושלם
​


----------



## cfu507

Thank you Tararam


----------

